# Officer: Steve Favela (Honolulu Police Department)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Officer in Bush Motorcade Accident Dies*

*Motorcycle Officer Dies Nearly a Week After Crash While Escorting Bush's Motorcade in Hawaii*

*HONOLULU Nov 27, 2006 (AP)*- A motorcycle officer injured last week while escorting President Bush in the islands died Sunday, police said.

Steve Favela, 30, and two other officers crashed their cycles as the presidential motorcade was traveling across Hickam Air Force Base to meet troops for breakfast early Tuesday. The other officers were treated at The Queen's Medical Center and released.

Favela, an eight-year veteran of the Honolulu Police Department and father of four, had suffered internal injuries and had been in critical condition at the medical center.

Bush said in a statement that he and the first lady were "deeply saddened" by the death, and sent their condolences.

"Officer Favela risked his life every day to protect the people of his community," Bush said in the statement. "In this time of great sadness, we give thanks for his life of service."

Police Capt. Frank Fujii said police officers across the state would place black bands across their badges in honor of Favela.

"When I received the phone call that Steve had passed away, quite frankly my heart just sank to the guts of my stomach," Fujii said.

Light rain had been falling on the partly cloudy morning of the crash, and some roads on the base were slick.

Members of the White House medical team including an ambulance were cut loose from the motorcade to help. Local ambulance and fire units also responded. 
Bush had spent the night on the base on his way back from a trip to Indonesia and Vietnam.

In a separate incident, a fourth solo motorcycle officer crashed and injured his wrist when attempting a U-turn on loose gravel while escorting the president on Monday night. He was also treated and released.

Also during the president's 16-hour stopover, a White House staff member was hospitalized early Tuesday after being mugged by three assailants near Waikiki Beach.

_Copyright 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/27/2006
*Honolulu officer injured during President's visit dies*

*Officer Down: Steve Favela* - [Honolulu, Hawaii]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 30
*Additional Info:* Officer Steve Favela had served with the Honolulu Police Department for 8 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Favela succumbed to injuries sustained in a motorcycle accident. *Date of Incident:* November 21, 2006

*Honolulu officer injured during President's visit dies*
The Associated Press
HONOLULU- Police officers across Hawaii will be placing black bands across their badges after the death yesterday of a Honolulu motorcycle officer injured last week while escorting President Bush in the islands.
Thirty-year-old Officer Steve Favela died at about a quarter after eleven Sunday morning.
Bush offered his condolences Sunday to Favela's family and fellow officers.
Favela and two other officers crashed their cycles as the presidential motorcade was traveling across Hickam Air Force Base to meet troops for breakfast early Tuesday. The other officers were treated at The Queen's Medical Center and released.
Bush had spent the night on the base on his way back from a trip to Indonesia and Vietnam.
Favela, an eight-year veteran of the Honolulu Police Department and father of four, had suffered internal injuries and had been listed in critical condition at the medical center.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

